# My third grinder since joining the forum



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

As part of the coffeeforumsuk Spring grinder exchange programme , I am now the proud owner of an HG-One. Like most of the grinder upgrades underway here, I have Dave CC to thank, and I am also pleased to have helped David DFK make some space on his bench for another new machine - many thanks you two.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice one. Now don't forget to update your signature


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats man , classic set up. I wondered when you were going to post it up


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent pairing Drude - HG One and LI are made for each other.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice, my dream set up there.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice one Drude! Who's got your RR55


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

congrats.....looking good:good:


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Soll said:


> Nice one Drude! Who's got your RR55


Just posted it for sale, so whoever wants to pay the asking price and collect it from me


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Excellent pairing Drude - HG One and LI are made for each other.


It was the photos of your L1/HG-One combo that got me lusting after both, tbh. Very happy with the shots I've pulled so far.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Are they worlds apart from the RR55 ? Or are you still getting to know each other?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice, probably what I'm going for next.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks amazing! Had a quick play on one of these during the EK grinder test day and enjoyed it very much. I was surprised at how easy the grind mech actually was and the coffee tasted excellent!

Spence


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Soll said:


> Are they worlds apart from the RR55 ? Or are you still getting to know each other?


Still getting to know it - I've not adjusted the grind at all, I've just tried 3 different beans I have at the moment on the same setting and seen what has come out. Nothing it's produced has made me think I *need* to tweak, but I'll try and get stuck in to just one coffee over the weekend and see what adjusting it is like.

The grounds are really fluffy, and the drinks delicious. Not too much hassle either, despite having the Mazzer titanium burrs which are meant to require the most turns of the handle.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I like it a lot Drude! Congrats.

I wonder how many forum members have had 3 grinders since joining the forum? It's a growing trend.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm on 2 (in a year!). What's the record apart from CC who doesn't count......meant in the nicest possible way


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm on 2 (in a year!). What's the record apart from CC who doesn't count......meant in the nicest possible way


Spoil sport...


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm on 2 (in a year!). What's the record apart from CC who doesn't count......meant in the nicest possible way


I think the question we need to ask CC is which grinder he hasn't played with


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> CC who doesn't count......


Your a brave man - You can't say that. He's been know to hunt people down and feed them to the pigs for less


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Fed to one of his many industrial sized grinders more likely.....along with my curtains!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Two in a year for me (got my Mignon in May, Royal in December....next upgrade due to land before the 12 months is up)!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm going to be joining the 3 in a year club very soon.... can't wait!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Two in a year for me (got my Mignon in May, Royal in December....next upgrade due to land before the 12 months is up)!


Ha ha, you hope !!! I'd get that in writing


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

that's awesome


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Ha ha, you hope !!! I'd get that in writing


My grinder anniversary is also my birthday so it better be!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The thing I love most about the HG-one is the ting ting noise when emptying the bowl


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

not in this league, really, but since September have had Iberital, mignon, fracino C5 and Ascaso. Just ahve 2 of these now as per signature.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

drude said:


> Still getting to know it - I've not adjusted the grind at all, I've just tried 3 different beans I have at the moment on the same setting and seen what has come out. Nothing it's produced has made me think I *need* to tweak, but I'll try and get stuck in to just one coffee over the weekend and see what adjusting it is like.
> 
> The grounds are really fluffy, and the drinks delicious. Not too much hassle either, despite having the Mazzer titanium burrs which are meant to require the most turns of the handle.


imagine the shots when you get them nailed right on ! Awesome

HG one, Hmm! Could be my third grinder, but found myself looking at the Kony and Robur recently...!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I do like the HG One. It's effectively a hand grinder but it made out of giant, well machined pieces of metal....with an over sized fly wheel. Excellent choice Drude.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> The thing I love most about the HG-one is the ting ting noise when emptying the bowl


When using it on autopilot, my instinct is to pick up the bowl by the centre pin, which is pretty messy. Need to train myself not to do this.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Are the ti burrs fully seasoned yet, and how many turns of the handle do you need at this stage.

thanks.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I believe dfk did some serious seasoning prep (rice etc) so it doesn't require too many revolutions - about 45 for a shot - but I daresay it's still got a way to go, as it's pretty new.

I don't think they sell the Mazzer ti burrs now as they found the aftermarket ones are easier to use. I think mine has the Mazzer ones. I have no complaints - it's certainly not too much work to grind a shot. Mind you, I'm the only coffee drinker here most of the time - I'd have bought something else if I was making lots of drinks per day.


----------



## Wallm0nkey (Mar 22, 2014)

That HG ONE looks spectacular the kind of thing I'd convince myself I need in my life before I even know what it is! I might have to put a few more weekends in this year


----------

